# Baby Girl has Vaginal Yeast?



## Starry-eyedMom (Oct 10, 2009)

I think my 5 month old may have a vaginal yeast infection. She has seemed agitated the last few days, and today I noticed while changing her diaper that her vaginal area looks very red. I have been battling thrush off and on for several years now. (I took anti-biotics at her birth but haven't had any since.) I do take a strong probiotic. Any ideas for treating baby?


----------



## jodieanneanton (Apr 8, 2010)

A yeast infection in a baby is characterized by little red bumps/spots on the outer limit of the rash. If those are not there, it is unlikely to be a yeast infection.

I am in the same boat and looking for a way to treat my 6 mo old daughter. The doctor gave me a cream called Nystatin and that cleared things up for a short time, but when I stop using it, it comes back. All I keep getting is suggestions for more creams. I am looking for suggestions on other ways to treat/prevent yeast infections in a baby, too. So I will be checking on this thread!!!


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

I would say it's very possible. Yeast is a very common cause of diaper rashes in babies, so it's likely that it could develop in the vagina as opposed to your typical butt rash. My mom always used gentian violet on our yeasty diaper rashes. Works like a charm for yeast, I tell ya! And if you're cloth diapering make sure you wash them on hot and add some white vinegar in the rinse cycle and, if possible, hang them in the sun to dry. And watch out for thrush (yeast infection in baby's mouth/your breasts).


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jodieanneanton* 
A yeast infection in a baby is characterized by little red bumps/spots on the outer limit of the rash. If those are not there, it is unlikely to be a yeast infection.

I am in the same boat and looking for a way to treat my 6 mo old daughter. The doctor gave me a cream called Nystatin and that cleared things up for a short time, but when I stop using it, it comes back. All I keep getting is suggestions for more creams. I am looking for suggestions on other ways to treat/prevent yeast infections in a baby, too. So I will be checking on this thread!!!

When I used nystatin for our thrush (our ped wasn't very good) it helped it a little bit but as soon as I stop it came back full force. I do know that part of the problem is that it was in a glucose base (and yeast thrives off of sugar), but nystatin in general seems to be ineffective a lot of the time. It makes me wonder why on earth it seems to be the go-to suggestion from peds. Once again, I suggest gentian violet, it really is amazing.


----------



## Starry-eyedMom (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks smeep. Do you have to get a prescription for g. violet or can you get it otc?


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

You can get it at most stores. It's usually in the OTC pharmacy section, sometimes the "ethnic care" section (i.e., if it's a store in a highly hispanic area it tends to be with the other remedies commonly used in hispanic culture), and sometimes it's behind the pharmacy counter and you have to ask them for it, but I've never had to get a script for it and if some place is crazy enough to want a script then just go on to the next store. I've seen it at Target (the only place I had to go to the counter for it), Walmart, Walgreens, Minyards (the place where it was in the "ethnic care" section), etc... It's usually under $2 for a bottle and, while it's a small bottle, it lasts FOREVER. Just remember that it DOES stain (it usually won't come out of clothes and it will stain your skin for a few days) so if you are cloth diapering make sure to use ones that you don't mind getting stained purple and just be cautious with it. It's not the worst colour to stain things, kinda pretty in fact, but it's not exactly something you want all over everything.







You could "outline" baby's diaper area with vaseline to help, but I would still be cautious.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Oh, and you'll want the 1% solution, not the 2%. I would apply it 2-3x a day for about 3 days and see if it's improved, and watch out to make sure her inner labia handles it well (just because it's such a sensitive part of the body and is easily irritated in general). If you can find it in a water base that would be best, though alcohol base is usually fine because it evaporates quickly, but it can be a little more irritating to her girly parts, so just keep an eye out.


----------



## Naturopath Mom (Sep 30, 2010)

If you could keep her off sugary/refined foods until it passes that would be ideal....wait, you said she is 6 months. So, if you are breastfeeding you more than likely have given it to her. Do you know if you have candida? It can be hard to treat while BFing.

In peace & health,
Kimberly


----------

